# Abandoned Russian Barracks. Jicin, Czech Republic.July 2009



## Bignickb (Jul 25, 2009)

I have waited so long to get into this place, I visit Jicin every year and finally – thanks to my mate Steve and special thanks to Stěfán who made this possible – we spent over two hours viewing reminders of communism and a lovely old building.

It was built in 1655 as a Jesuit College, it served its’ purpose up until 1773 when the Jesuit order was dissolved by Pope Clement XVI. After this the Czech soldiers used it as a barracks.
In 1968 – the Russians took over and used it also as a barracks! That was until the velvet revolution caused them to leave around 1989, but not until they had trashed it!
Since then it has been an outdoor gig venue from time to time but remains mainly empty!
It is mainly a shell but from time to time you see reminders of the occupation; scratched graffiti, signs, soundproofed rooms and communist art!
My camera battery ran out so some were taken with my phone – hence some are poor quality, but they still capture the essential spark of this extraordinary place.


The main gate!






A view from outside!










The courtyard










A lamp and a loudspeaker! In this part of the Czech republic there are announcement systems in most towns. Tools of the communists.





The main entrance!





The office!





Ground level corridors.















Washroom.





Heavy duty toilet cubicles – it gets better!





Told you! At least there is somewhere to store a paper? The end cubicle was biggest. No doubt for higher-ranking officers.





Ornate stained window – but look closer…! Symbols of the fatherland!





The green room!





Pink?? But check these padded doors!




















Cooking! An army marches on it’s stomach?





Safe room!





Is this where plans of attack were discussed?





I get the impression that this was a medical facility.





A stunning well preserved wood ceiling.





And who was here? I found this in the cellar.





Instructions on how to take over the world?





My jaw fell open when I saw this room! It has soundproofing so it was clearly a secret operations centre. Check out the paintings!


----------



## Gangeox (Jul 25, 2009)

Thats an awesome place and great shots, love the vaulted ceilings and the footplates in the crapper!! (had to get used to them on a recent trip to Transylvania). Excellent.


----------



## james.s (Jul 25, 2009)

Very nice, and relatively ornate too, for a barracks 
Great photos by the way!


----------



## clebby (Jul 25, 2009)

This photo is excellent, looks a top explore and a good find. Nice one.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 25, 2009)

Neat. love the photos of the place. Does not seem like of was a place of God once other than the long corridors, not much left og the army either. Great explore.


----------



## Random (Jul 25, 2009)

Spot on. Very interesting and great shots. Only one thing

**pedants corner**

Russia is known as the Motherland to it's people, wheras Germany is a Fatherland


----------



## Misstee (Jul 25, 2009)

That is one heck of a building - absolutely stunning. 

I bet those walls could tell some tales.

Great photos, Bignick. Thanks for sharing.


----------

